
Need help finding an old book - myotis
Recently learnt about &quot;The Priceless Gift of a Rich Cultural Education&quot; by Cornelius Hirschberg from another book but couldn&#x27;t find it anywhere on the web and it costs crazy money (around 180 usd on Amazon). I&#x27;m dying to read it. Can anyone please send me a copy? Thank you.
======
simonblack
Search for it on this site

[http://gen.lib.rus.ec/](http://gen.lib.rus.ec/)

They have links to it.

~~~
myotis
Got it, thanks man

------
myotis1
Sure, just mailed it to you.

~~~
samizdis
Er, would you be prepared to email it to me, too?

